# cual creen que es mejor el 74192 o 74193



## nascar (Mar 7, 2007)

Primero , pedir disculpas si este mensaje tenia que estar en otro foro. Tengo una duda, despues de haber creado el circuito , con un 74192 , mirando por los foros, me he fijado que recomiendan el 74193, el patillaje es igual segun el datasheet, pero cual de ellos es mejor, solo es una duda, muchas gracias por su ayuda, un saludo


----------



## sp_27 (Mar 8, 2007)

Ambos son contadores síncronos ascendente/descendente, la diferencia es que el 74192 es contador BCD donde la cuenta es desde 0000 a 1001, y el 74193 es contador Binario de 4 bits, es decir, de 0000 hasta 1111, y esta debe ser la razón por la cual lo recomiendan, ambos son programables.


----------

